# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اگه از الان شروع کنم در این 73 روز چیکار میشه کرد؟

## ashkan21

حتما تا اخرش بخونید دیگه

من خدمت بودم دو سال و همین قدر از درس فاصله گرفتم ولی نمی تونم تا کنکور سال دیگه صبر کنم یا باید قبول شم یا مجبورم برم دنبال کار

زیر 10 هزار کشور هم نمیخوام چون میدونم نمیتونم .ولی بین 20-30 هزار کشور باشم دیگه نهایتا 34-35 هزار تا اونجایی که تو قلم چی دیدم و بهم گفتن میتونم برسم به ته مه های اون رشته
رتبه رو هم کشوری میگم که اون هایی که منطقه شون فرق میکنه بدونن چه حدودایی منظورم هست 

اگه من از الان برای کنکور از صفر شروع کنم به نظرتون در این دو ماه و نیم باقی مونده میتونم چیکار کنم وبه چه رتبه ای برسم ؟ 

حالا دقیقا منم نه ها یکی مثل من دیگه یعنی کلی در نظر بگیرین دیگه 

دوماه و نیم میخوام همه تلاشم رو بگذارم ولی میخوام ببینم به نظرتون تهش چی میشه .بعدش هم نمیدونم باید دقیقا چیکار کنم یعنی زیست که الان بهم گفتن اینهمه ترکیبیه رو در زمان کم چییکارش کنم.
بعدش من ریاضی و فیزیکم ضعیفه به نسبت بقیه اگه اینا رو هر کدوم رو چون وقت کمه برسونم به 10 درصد مثلا از ریاضی مثلا امار و احتمال بخونم خب باید بقیه درصد هام چقدر باشه تا به 30 هزار کشور برسم؟
میدونید تو قلم چی نگاه کردم اینطور چیزی پیدا کردم بخاطر همین میگم درصد هاش رو بهم بگین که با 10 درصد زدن این دوتا درصد های دیگم باید چطور باشه.

----------


## Neo.Healer

مطمئن باش بخونی رتبه ات بهتر میشه تا نخونی
در مورد چی میشه بنظرم فراتر از حد تصورم میشه خوب بشه

----------


## devious

*سلام به نظر من فقط بخون .... یه جورایی تو این مواقع ادم چیزی واسه از دس دادان نداره ...... اگه شد که چه عالی ...نشدم فدا سرت ... سال دیگه بازم میخونی*

----------


## داوینچی فلورانس

اره والا منم تازه میخوام شروع کنم ولی حتما کتابای موج ازمونو بگیر بخون محشرن دایما بخون وتست بزن
مرسی بابت تاپیکت به درد من خیلی میخوره.

----------


## ashkan21

> مطمئن باش بخونی رتبه ات بهتر میشه تا نخونی
> در مورد چی میشه بنظرم فراتر از حد تصورم میشه خوب بشه


دوماه و نیم میخوام همه تلاشم رو بگذارم ولی میخوام ببینم به نظرتون تهش چی میشه .

بعدش هم نمیدونم باید دقیقا چیکار کنم یعنی زیست که الان بهم گفتن اینهمه ترکیبیه رو در زمان کم چییکارش کنم.

بعدش من ریاضی و فیزیکم ضعیفه به نسبت بقیه اگه اینا رو هر کدوم رو چون وقت کمه برسونم به 10 درصد مثلا از ریاضی مثلا امار و احتمال بخونم خب باید بقیه درصد هام چقدر باشه تا به 30 هزار کشور برسم؟

----------


## ashkan21

> *سلام به نظر من فقط بخون .... یه جورایی تو این مواقع ادم چیزی واسه از دس دادان نداره ...... اگه شد که چه عالی ...نشدم فدا سرت ... سال دیگه بازم میخونی*


خانم سال دیگه میگم نمیتونم

دوماه و نیم میخوام همه تلاشم رو بگذارم ولی میخوام ببینم به نظرتون تهش چی میشه 

.بعدش هم نمیدونم باید دقیقا چیکار کنم یعنی زیست که الان بهم گفتن اینهمه ترکیبیه رو در زمان کم چییکارش کنم.

بعدش من ریاضی و فیزیکم ضعیفه به نسبت بقیه اگه اینا رو هر کدوم رو چون وقت کمه برسونم به 10 درصد مثلا از ریاضی مثلا امار و احتمال بخونم خب باید بقیه درصد هام چقدر باشه تا به 30 هزار کشور برسم؟

----------


## ashkan21

> اره والا منم تازه میخوام شروع کنم ولی حتما کتابای موج ازمونو بگیر بخون محشرن دایما بخون وتست بزن
> مرسی بابت تاپیکت به درد من خیلی میخوره.


سطح و پایه چه جوریاس؟ مثل منی؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دوماه و نیم میخوام همه تلاشم رو بگذارم ولی میخوام ببینم به نظرتون تهش چی میشه .
> 
> بعدش هم نمیدونم باید دقیقا چیکار کنم یعنی زیست که الان بهم گفتن اینهمه ترکیبیه رو در زمان کم چییکارش کنم.
> 
> بعدش من ریاضی و فیزیکم ضعیفه به نسبت بقیه اگه اینا رو هر کدوم رو چون وقت کمه برسونم به 10 درصد مثلا از ریاضی مثلا امار و احتمال بخونم خب باید بقیه درصد هام چقدر باشه تا به 30 هزار کشور برسم؟


اینک تهش چیمیشه الان بخون دندون رو جیگر بذار وقتی رسید میفهمی ک چیمیشه 
من صرفا میتونم بگم اگ بخونی از حد تصوراتت خیلیی بهتر میشی چون قصد ندارم با گفتن یچیز دقیق کاری کنم ک هم تو بری توی فکر و خیال یا بدتر توی فضای جدید انجمن به من حمله بشه! :Yahoo (21): 
ریاضی آمار و احتمال بخون 
فیزیک گرما و پیش2 خوبه 
زیست بیشترش 
شیمی دوم بخون با پیش1 و فرمول های استوکیومتری و فصل2 سوم 
عمومیا از زرد عمومی خیلییی کار کن باور کن میشه سکوی صعودت بشدت موثرن 
درصد نمیدونم اما در کل نمیشه گف واس هر سال منحصر بفرده

----------


## داوینچی فلورانس

> سطح و پایه چه جوریاس؟ مثل منی؟


من تقریبا همه ی درسا درحد30تا40میزنم و از اول اول نیستم ولی خوب خیلی کمرنگن توی ذهنم و یه جمعبندی عالی رو می طلبه همچنین فقط توی عربی قویم وحدودا60تا70میزنم اونم به خاطر تست زیادی بود که واسه این درس زدم.
موفق باشی واقعا دوس دارم موفقیتتو ببینم داداش.

----------


## Faith

سلام 
قطعا اگر بخواین و زحمت بکشین و شب و روز بخونین 
مطمعن باشین ازدرصدهایی ک تو ذهنتون هست بهتر میشه 
حتما تست های کنکور نظام قدیم رو از ۹۰ ب بعد بزنین 
چون تا جایی ک من میدونم چند تا سوال زیست هی تکرار میشه و درس های دیگ هم همون تیپ سوالا میاد و فقط یکم شکلشو تغییر میدن 
خواستن توانستن است اگر بخواین حتما می تونین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ashkan21

> اینک تهش چیمیشه الان بخون دندون رو جیگر بذار وقتی رسید میفهمی ک چیمیشه 
> من صرفا میتونم بگم اگ بخونی از حد تصوراتت خیلیی بهتر میشی چون قصد ندارم با گفتن یچیز دقیق کاری کنم ک هم تو بری توی فکر و خیال یا بدتر توی فضای جدید انجمن به من حمله بشه!
> ریاضی آمار و احتمال بخون 
> فیزیک گرما و پیش2 خوبه 
> زیست بیشترش 
> شیمی دوم بخون با پیش1 و فرمول های استوکیومتری و فصل2 سوم 
> عمومیا از زرد عمومی خیلییی کار کن باور کن میشه سکوی صعودت بشدت موثرن 
> درصد نمیدونم اما در کل نمیشه گف واس هر سال منحصر بفرده


دقیق نمیگی یعنی از این بهتر میشه با شرایط من دارم؟
من بهتر که بشه خوشحال میشم ولی فکر نمیکنم بشه همین سی هزار کشور رو میشه به نظرت حتما اورد؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دقیق نمیگی یعنی از این بهتر میشه با شرایط من دارم؟
> من بهتر که بشه خوشحال میشم ولی فکر نمیکنم بشه همین سی هزار کشور رو میشه به نظرت حتما اورد؟


بستگی به خوندنت داره 
اگ خوب بخونی آره میشه و حتی خیلیی بهتر 
اگ نخونی یا ادای خوندن دربیاری خیر نمیشه

----------


## ashkan21

> بستگی به خوندنت داره 
> اگ خوب بخونی آره میشه و حتی خیلیی بهتر 
> اگ نخونی یا ادای خوندن دربیاری خیر نمیشه


منظورت از خوب چیه؟روش ها خوندن هست روش ها رو بگو بدونم
چند ساعت بخونم؟

----------


## Lara27

قشنگ معلومه سهمیه داری

----------


## Neo.Healer

> منظورت از خوب چیه؟روش ها خوندن هست روش ها رو بگو بدونم
> چند ساعت بخونم؟


توی تاپیک بغلی ک واس افسری هست گفتم همشو

----------


## anis79

والا راستشو بخای نمیدونم میشه یا نمیشه 
هیچکس نمیتونه بگه اره بخون صد درصد میاری یا اگه کسی بگه نمیشه شما بیخیال خوندن میشی?
فک میکنم رنج اختصاصی 40 و عمومی رنج 50 بزنی همون 30 هزار کشور بشی 
من پارسال با این درصدا شدم 4 هزار منطقه و حدود 9 هزار کشور
ادبیات عربی دینی 70 زبان 20
ریاضی 30 فیزیک 40 زیست 60 شیمی 60
درصدای غیر قابل دسترسی هم نیستن 
میخای شروع کنی نهایت تا هفته دوم یا سوم خرداد تست بزن و بکوب بخون بعدش یکم چیزایی ک خوندی رو جمع و جور کن 
موفق باشی

----------


## ashkan21

> والا راستشو بخای نمیدونم میشه یا نمیشه 
> هیچکس نمیتونه بگه اره بخون صد درصد میاری یا اگه کسی بگه نمیشه شما بیخیال خوندن میشی?
> فک میکنم رنج اختصاصی 40 و عمومی رنج 50 بزنی همون 30 هزار کشور بشی 
> من پارسال با این درصدا شدم 4 هزار منطقه و حدود 9 هزار کشور
> ادبیات عربی دینی 70 زبان 20
> ریاضی 30 فیزیک 40 زیست 60 شیمی 60
> درصدای غیر قابل دسترسی هم نیستن 
> میخای شروع کنی نهایت تا هفته دوم یا سوم خرداد تست بزن و بکوب بخون بعدش یکم چیزایی ک خوندی رو جمع و جور کن 
> موفق باشی


به درصد هایی که خودت زدی غیر قابل دسترس نیستن؟

----------


## ashkan21

> توی تاپیک بغلی ک واس افسری هست گفتم همشو


چطور میگی بهتر هم میشه؟
الان من در تخمین رتبه کانون   میرسم به 55 هزار کشور با درصد هایی که میگذارم  26 هزار منطقه دو میشه
بدبخت شدم درصد ها چرا اینطور زیاد شدن دوسال پیش اینطور نبود
چه خاکی به سرم کنم؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چطور میگی بهتر هم میشه؟
> الان من در تخمین رتبه کانون   میرسم به 55 هزار کشور با درصد هایی که میگذارم  26 هزار منطقه دو میشه
> بدبخت شدم درصد ها چرا اینطور زیاد شدن دوسال پیش اینطور نبود
> چه خاکی به سرم کنم؟


تو نخونده چطور انقد دقیق نظر میدی؟
اینجور ک تو ناامیدی یکسال هم وقت داشته باشی از دستش میدادی
تو بخون میشه

----------


## ashkan21

> تو نخونده چطور انقد دقیق نظر میدی؟
> اینجور ک تو ناامیدی یکسال هم وقت داشته باشی از دستش میدادی
> تو بخون میشه


م فکر میکردم کهمیشه بهتر هم میشه ولی وقتی رفتم تخمین رتبه دیدم درصد ها خیلی رفته بالا 
بخدا میخوام بشه ولی این درصد ها رو چطور کنم 17 هزار

الان من 29 هزارم روی همینا چطور بشم 17 هزار؟

----------


## Gladiolus

سلام 
من پیام زیرو از یه سایت کپی کردم برای شما هم میزارم شاید به دردتون خورد




مگه پیش تک تک اونایی بوده ک پزشکی دندون و دارو قبول شدن ک ببینه کی شرو کردن ؟بوده ببینه شاید خیلی بیشتر ازاونی ک زودتر شرو کرده سختی کشیده ؟جسارت نباشه من نمیدونم بعضیا از همه جا بیخبرن چرا دارن زر الکی میزنن .واقعا که
اتفاقا میشه .خوبم میشه .من خودم دانش اموزام هشتاد درصدشون از این دسته ن . که این آخرا میخونن .خداروشکر همه شونم رشته های عالی قبول شدن .پزشکی دندون دارو فیزیو و…
من نمیدونم چرا این ریسکو قبول نمیکنین ؟چرا ی بار امتحان نمیکنین ؟ برای ی بارم شده به خودتون اعتماد کنین و برین جلو . حتما ب ی نتیجه ای میرسن .صدف خانم میخوام ی چیز در مورد ترازت بگم .عمل کن ایشالا حتما پیشرفت میکنی .
مباحث رو ب اندازه ی پنج شش روز جدا کن و بخون .تست بزن مرور کن و تو روز ششم یا هفتم آزمون سراسری کار کن جوری بخون ک بتونی اون مباحثو جواب بدی .با عشق و علاقه مطالعه کن .تا اولین آزمون جامع قلم چی ی ۶-۷ هفته ای مونده .پس اگه بخونی خوب میتونی ترازتو بالا ببری .
هر بار ک آزمون میزنی درصداتو یادداشت کن . اما مرتب باید بخونی .تا قبل جامع اول تو باید یه هفت تا آزمون کار کرده باشی .مثلا برا ریاضی میشه یه پنج مبحثی رو کامل خوند و مسلط شد .ینی حداقل حدود سی چهل درصد مباحث آسون ‌ بقیه درسا هم همینطور .اختصاصیا تا پنجاه درصد مباحثشون رو میشه خوند (البته ب جز زیست).عمومی هم همینطور . خوب بخون .بدون افکار منفی و چرت .تست بزن .درست مطالعه کن .تراز اولین آزمونت میره بالای ۵۰۰۰ . بعد همین روندو ادامه بده .همینطور مبحث بخون و خودتو بسنج .درگیر تراز چهار هزاریت نباش .اتفاقا خیلی خوب میتونی بالا بیاریش .
من هر سال این مدل برنامه رو ب دانش آموزام پیشنهاد میکنم (حالا ی چیزی شبیه جمع بندی شناور یا روش سه روز یک باره اما دقیق تر)و خدارو شکر نتیجه هم میگیرن .حالا هر کسی در حد مطالعه و کیفیتش ب نتیجه مطلوبش میرسه .باید زیاد خستگی زیادی رو تحمل کنی .
درگیر ترازت نباش .متاسفانه تا کسی میگه تراز چهار هزار همه میکوبن تو سرش .کسی نیس ی راهکار به این دسته بده . خوب درکت میکنمممم .
دوست من این طوری برو جلو خوب و درست بخون .درست و ب موقع تست بزن .با انگیزه و هدف مشخص برو جلو .به خدا توکل کن .ایمان داشته باش که پیشرفت میکنی .
اگه تراز آخرین آزمون قلم چیت کمتر از ۶۰۰۰ شد بیا هر چی خواستی ب من بگو باشه ؟اما عمل کن .از مجازی دور شو .فقط خوندنه ک ب دادت میرسه و وضعیتتو تغییر میده .

----------


## Neo.Healer

> م فکر میکردم کهمیشه بهتر هم میشه ولی وقتی رفتم تخمین رتبه دیدم درصد ها خیلی رفته بالا 
> بخدا میخوام بشه ولی این درصد ها رو چطور کنم 17 هزار
> 
> الان من 29 هزارم روی همینا چطور بشم 17 هزار؟


عمومیا کار کن با زرد عمومی قشنگ 30-40 درصد میای بالاتر و میشه

----------


## rezamh

سلام داداش.هدفت چیه؟چی میخوای قبول بشی؟

----------


## ashkan21

> عمومیا کار کن با زرد عمومی قشنگ 30-40 درصد میای بالاتر و میشه


این درصد هایی هست که پیش بینی کردم میتونم بهش برسم نه اینکه الان میزنم گفتم خدمت بودم از اول متوجه این بودی اون حرف ها ر گفتی؟

----------


## ashkan21

> سلام داداش.هدفت چیه؟چی میخوای قبول بشی؟


داداش 18 هزار منطقه دو میخوام

----------


## f.a.l

> والا راستشو بخای نمیدونم میشه یا نمیشه 
> هیچکس نمیتونه بگه اره بخون صد درصد میاری یا اگه کسی بگه نمیشه شما بیخیال خوندن میشی?
> فک میکنم رنج اختصاصی 40 و عمومی رنج 50 بزنی همون 30 هزار کشور بشی 
> من پارسال با این درصدا شدم 4 هزار منطقه و حدود 9 هزار کشور
> ادبیات عربی دینی 70 زبان 20
> ریاضی 30 فیزیک 40 زیست 60 شیمی 60
> درصدای غیر قابل دسترسی هم نیستن 
> میخای شروع کنی نهایت تا هفته دوم یا سوم خرداد تست بزن و بکوب بخون بعدش یکم چیزایی ک خوندی رو جمع و جور کن 
> موفق باشی


شما نمیدونی اگه همه درصدا ۵۰ باشه رتبه منطقه چند میشه؟

----------


## amirosein

> داداش 18 هزار منطقه دو میخوام



اگه هدفت 18 هزار منطقه دو هست تو این مدت دیگه باید بتونی به این درصدا برسی:



*ریاضی و فیزیکش حدودا ده درصد هست*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saboor Zed

تاثیر سهمیه 25 درصدو ببین

----------


## MehranWilson

بخونی از دستت رفته نخونی هم از دستت میره اخرش
پس چه بهتره که بخونی که اخرش شرمنده خودت نشی
دیگه ته تهش بگی خب اره من تلاشمو کردم و نشد

----------


## fta445

> سلام 
> من پیام زیرو از یه سایت کپی کردم برای شما هم میزارم شاید به دردتون خورد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مگه پیش تک تک اونایی بوده ک پزشکی دندون و دارو قبول شدن ک ببینه کی شرو کردن ؟بوده ببینه شاید خیلی بیشتر ازاونی ک زودتر شرو کرده سختی کشیده ؟جسارت نباشه من نمیدونم بعضیا از همه جا بیخبرن چرا دارن زر الکی میزنن .واقعا که
> اتفاقا میشه .خوبم میشه .من خودم دانش اموزام هشتاد درصدشون از این دسته ن . که این آخرا میخونن .خداروشکر همه شونم رشته های عالی قبول شدن .پزشکی دندون دارو فیزیو و…
> من نمیدونم چرا این ریسکو قبول نمیکنین ؟چرا ی بار امتحان نمیکنین ؟ برای ی بارم شده به خودتون اعتماد کنین و برین جلو . حتما ب ی نتیجه ای میرسن .صدف خانم میخوام ی چیز در مورد ترازت بگم .عمل کن ایشالا حتما پیشرفت میکنی .
> ...


ميشه بگيد كدوم سايت؟؟

----------


## Gladiolus

> ميشه بگيد كدوم سايت؟؟



آیا تو یک ماه آخر میشه معجزه کرد؟ - کنکور


تو نظرات این صفحه بود

----------


## ashkan21

> بخونی از دستت رفته نخونی هم از دستت میره اخرش
> پس چه بهتره که بخونی که اخرش شرمنده خودت نشی
> دیگه ته تهش بگی خب اره من تلاشمو کردم و نشد


بخونی از دستت رفته یعنی چی؟ 
چرا درصد های 18 هزرا اینقدر رفته بالا

----------


## ashkan21

> اگه هدفت 18 هزار منطقه دو هست تو این مدت دیگه باید بتونی به این درصدا برسی:
> 
> فایل پیوست 86913
> 
> *ریاضی و فیزیکش حدودا ده درصد هست*


داداش زیست چقدر وقت میخواد واسه اینکه 50 بزنم؟

----------


## دکتر اسدی

سلام. توی این مدت باقی مونده انتظار نتایج فوق العاده و معجزه نداشته باشید. تلاش بلند مدت و پیوسته و باتمرکز و علاقه نیاز هست

----------


## ashkan21

> سلام. توی این مدت باقی مونده انتظار نتایج فوق العاده و معجزه نداشته باشید. تلاش بلند مدت و پیوسته و باتمرکز و علاقه نیاز هست


برای من کتابی حرف میزنی من نتیجه فوق العاده و معجزه میخوام؟اصلا خوندی چی نوشتم ؟

----------


## rezamh

> داداش 18 هزار منطقه دو میخوام


خب چه رشته ای میخوای قبول بشی؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> برای من کتابی حرف میزنی من نتیجه فوق العاده و معجزه میخوام؟اصلا خوندی چی نوشتم ؟


اگه 18 هزار میخای که رتبت رو ضرب 3 کن  :Yahoo (21): 

اگه واسه 5 هزار میخونی 15 هزار میاری

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام. توی این مدت باقی مونده انتظار نتایج فوق العاده و معجزه نداشته باشید. تلاش بلند مدت و پیوسته و باتمرکز و علاقه نیاز هست


اون تم تمه امیدی هم که یکی داره یعنی گند زدی توش 
یعنی متاسفم واست

----------


## MehranWilson

> بخونی از دستت رفته یعنی چی؟ 
> چرا درصد های 18 هزرا اینقدر رفته بالا


کنکور سال 69 نیستا

----------


## Soviet Union

*الف  :  میشه در این 73 روز هدف رو مشخص کرد ، برنامه ریزی کرد و بی توجه به زمان شروع به خوندن کرد . 

ب : میشه 73 تا تاپیک  با عنوان از امروز میتونم ؟ به این انجمن اضافه کرد*

----------


## Dayi javad

*این ۷۳ روز خوب بخونی 
حتی اگ کسی شکست هم بخوره 

سخت تر شکست میخوره

با یک نتیجه بهتر از اونی ک این ۷۳ روز نخونده کارو تموم میکنه

شما هیچ کدومتون صفر نیستین 
پس میتونین درصد قابل توحهی پیشرفت کنین*

----------


## ashkan21

> اگه 18 هزار میخای که رتبت رو ضرب 3 کن اگه واسه 5 هزار میخونی 15 هزار میاری


دیگه دقیق برای 18 هزار نمیخونم که درصد هایی که میتونم از کل چیزایی که میخونم بیام میشه 20 هزار

----------


## liaa

> سلام. توی این مدت باقی مونده انتظار نتایج فوق العاده و معجزه نداشته باشید. تلاش بلند مدت و پیوسته و باتمرکز و علاقه نیاز هست


یک کلام حرف حساب..
بنده هم چند وقت پیش توی یکی از تاپیک های مشابه تقریبا همچین حرفی زدم... ترور شدم.
به این نتیجه رسیدم که افرادی که در برابر این  طور جواب های  واقع بینانه و منطقی و رک جبهه می گیرن وشروع می کنن به دفاع کردن از استارتر و مدعی میشن که حالا دیگه امیدش نا امید شده و فیلان و بیسار.. اعلب کسایی هستن که خودشون چندین و چند ساله که پشت کنکور موندن و امسال هم مثل سال های قبل عملکرد خوبی نداشتن و منتهی نمی خوان باور کنن که توی این مدت کم نمیشه معجزه کرد..
بنابراین دوست عزیزی که می خوای توی 70 روز به هدفت برسی...
اگه کسی بهت گفت که می تونی .. خیلی خوشحال نشو.. این فرد قریب به یقین این «می تونی » رو خطاب به خودش گفته...و نه به شما .. چون خودش یکیه شاید 5 برابر از شما بدتر و ضعیف تر..اما دلش نمی خواد حس کنه که نمی تونه...

نهایتا می خوام بگم.. اینجا کمن افراد خیرخواهی که واقعا قصدشون کمک به شما باشه...
ماها خودمون اگه دنبال کمک نبودیم که اینجا عضو نمی شدیم..

----------


## Aghay_halo

> یک کلام حرف حساب..
> بنده هم چند وقت پیش توی یکی از تاپیک های مشابه تقریبا همچین حرفی زدم... ترور شدم.
> به این نتیجه رسیدم که افرادی که در برابر این  طور جواب های  واقع بینانه و منطقی و رک جبهه می گیرن وشروع می کنن به دفاع کردن از استارتر و مدعی میشن که حالا دیگه امیدش نا امید شده و فیلان و بیسار.. اعلب کسایی هستن که خودشون چندین و چند ساله که پشت کنکور موندن و امسال هم مثل سال های قبل عملکرد خوبی نداشتن و منتهی نمی خوان باور کنن که توی این مدت کم نمیشه معجزه کرد..
> بنابراین دوست عزیزی که می خوای توی 70 روز به هدفت برسی...
> اگه کسی بهت گفت که می تونی .. خیلی خوشحال نشو.. این فرد قریب به یقین این «می تونی » رو خطاب به خودش گفته...و نه به شما .. چون خودش یکیه شاید 5 برابر از شما بدتر و ضعیف تر..اما دلش نمی خواد حس کنه که نمی تونه...
> 
> نهایتا می خوام بگم.. اینجا کمن افراد خیرخواهی که واقعا قصدشون کمک به شما باشه...
> ماها خودمون اگه دنبال کمک نبودیم که اینجا عضو نمی شدیم..


حرفات درسته 
تو کنکور تنها چیزی که برا همه برابره همین زمانه
و هیچ وقت هم قابل تغییر نیست ادم میتونه منبع مطالعاتی و... عوض کنه ولی زمان رو دیگر نمیشود 
حالا اگه این زمانو خودمون بیایم از دست بدیم ...........دیگر قابل جبران نیست .

----------


## Bozorgvar aziz

دوست خوب من حالت رو درک میکنم درگیری دائم با این که خدایا میرسم یا نه میتونم تمومش کنم یا نه اینکه ... من هم از این احوالات داشتم اما الان میتونم با قاطعیت بگویم از امروز هم میتونی رویات رو بسازی قصدم امید دادن بیهوده نیست دیدم که میگم فامیل خودمون حقیقتا دانش اموز متوسطی بود تا همین یکی دو ماه قبل کنکورش اما حقیقتا دو ماه مایه گذاشت و زورش به کنکور چربید و الان داره شاهرود پزشکی میخونه شاهکار نیست اما واسه خیلیا آرزوئه پاشو برو بیرون تو حیاطی محوطه ای جایی یکم بدو و نفس عمیق بکش و بعد برگرد تو و هفتاد روز با کتاب ها زندگی کن نفس بکش و...        هممون به همونی میرسیم که در ذهنمون جریان داره امید وارم ترسهامون تو ذهنمون جریان نداشته باشه      


موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> دوست خوب من حالت رو درک میکنم درگیری دائم با این که خدایا میرسم یا نه میتونم تمومش کنم یا نه اینکه ... من هم از این احوالات داشتم اما الان میتونم با قاطعیت بگویم از امروز هم میتونی رویات رو بسازی قصدم امید دادن بیهوده نیست دیدم که میگم فامیل خودمون حقیقتا دانش اموز متوسطی بود تا همین یکی دو ماه قبل کنکورش اما حقیقتا دو ماه مایه گذاشت و زورش به کنکور چربید و الان داره شاهرود پزشکی میخونه شاهکار نیست اما واسه خیلیا آرزوئه پاشو برو بیرون تو حیاطی محوطه ای جایی یکم بدو و نفس عمیق بکش و بعد برگرد تو و هفتاد روز با کتاب ها زندگی کن نفس بکش و...        هممون به همونی میرسیم که در ذهنمون جریان داره امید وارم ترسهامون تو ذهنمون جریان نداشته باشه      
> 
> 
> موفق باشی


ممکنه بگی فامیلتون در چه سطحی بود ترازش تا 2ماه قبل کنکور ممنون میشم من خودم همیشه دنبال یه نمونه موفق بودم

----------


## formyself

سلام.مرسی بابت تگ.اینایی ک من دیدم همشون فقط گفتن میشه یا نمیشه.شما بشین فصلا رو بنویس مثلا زیست ببین کدوم فصلا مهمتره از همونا شروع کن بخون تست بزن.ریاضیم مثلا مباحث تابع حد مشتق انتگرالم میشه از دوتاسوال یدونه رو حداقل زد احتمالم همینطور اینارو بخون.روی هرکدوم نهایت سه رو وقت بذار بعدا برو مباحث دیگه رو شروع کن.فیزیکم از نوسان پیش دو شروع کن بخون تا اخر پیش دو بعدش که تموم کردی دیدی وقت اضافه اوردی برو دوفصل اخره سومو بخون.شیمیم از همون باید دوم شروع کنی کتابو خوب بخونی چون ترکیبی میدن.بازم سوالی بود در خدمتم.

----------


## formyself

من دیدم عالیه

----------


## Aghay_halo



----------


## Aghay_halo



----------


## formyself

حد رو میشه بدون مثلثاتم جواب داد.یدونه فقط هوپیتال میخاد

----------


## Aghay_halo

در فیزیک تجربی برای موفقیت در چند ماه باقی مانده توصیه ما مطالعه ی فصل های زیر است:


    آینه و عدسی ها (معمولا ۳ تست)
    بردار (معمولاً ۱ تست)
    الکتریسته ساکن (معمولا ۱ تست)
    مغناطیس و الکترو مغناطیس (معمولا۲ تست)
    صوت و موج مکانیکی (بین۲ تا ۴ تست)
    چهار فصل پیش دو (معمولا ۴ تا ۵ تست)
    گرما و قانون گازها (معمولا ۳ تست)

اعتقاد داریم یادگیری این مباحث بیش از ۴۰ تا ۵۰ روز طول نخواهد کشید و به راحتی ۱۵ الی ۱۷ تست را قادر خواهید بود پاسخ دهید. توصیه میکنیم بعد از تسلط به این مباحث به سراغ سایر فصول در این درس بروید و کم کم درصد خود را بالا ببرید.

----------


## Aghay_halo

عربی جمع بندی نژاد علی رو هم تو این کانالا گزاشتن خوبه

----------


## Aghay_halo

زبان بیشتر لغت و گرامر

----------


## Aghay_halo

ادبیات لغت و املا قرابت و تاریخ و ارایه

----------


## Aghay_halo

دین و زندگی هم درس خوبیه کلا بخونین

----------


## Aghay_halo

شیمی 2 رو بخونید بعدش شیمی 3فصل 2و3شیمی پیش فصل 1و2و4

----------


## Aghay_halo

فیزیک جزوه های کامران خیلی خوبن ریاضی اریان حیدری همایشش خوبه شیمی بابایی و زیست خط ویژه و کتاب درسی و تست زدن وسلام اینم کمک من بود به شما بجای چرت و پرت گفتن کل این منابعو هم دارم خواستین تا بفرستم

----------


## high-flown

> حد رو میشه بدون مثلثاتم جواب داد.یدونه فقط هوپیتال میخاد


آره باهوبیتال خیلی راحت به جواب میرسی.

----------


## high-flown

> خوبی به این انجمن نیومده گفتیم یه کم انگیزه بدیم ولی 200هزارم نمیارین اگه تا الان نخوندین.. /


بیامای قبلی رونخوندم چی شده چراعصبانی هستی/

----------


## Amirhossein10

چرا هیچکس اینجا به جمع بندی فکر نمیکنه ، جمع بندی مهم ترین و زمان بر ترین قسمت کاره

----------


## mohadeseh-77

یه جمله ای خوندم که میگفت :کنکور امتحان ساده ای است که بزرگ برگزار میشود . این دو ماه رو بخونید تمومش کنید بره . جواب استارتر به خودت مطمین باش . خودت رو باور کن و با تمام وجودت بخون . نتیجه و همه چیز رو بسپار به خدا . تو  تا لحظه اخر تلاش کن. برنده بازنده ایه که یک بار بیشتر تلاش کرده .

----------


## MehranWilson

> چرا هیچکس اینجا به جمع بندی فکر نمیکنه ، جمع بندی مهم ترین و زمان بر ترین قسمت کاره


:/ الان بحث از صفر شروع کردنه داداش
وگرنه یکی از مهر خونده خب جمع بندی کنه

----------


## Aghay_halo

> چرا هیچکس اینجا به جمع بندی فکر نمیکنه ، جمع بندی مهم ترین و زمان بر ترین قسمت کاره


مورد داشتیم میگفت تا روز کنکور عربی هیچی نخوند وقتی رفتم حوزه استاد احمدی سوارم کرد تو راه کل عربی رو برام گفت 80زدم این تاپیکم از هموناس شک نکن

----------


## Aghay_halo

> :/ الان بحث از صفر شروع کردنه داداش
> وگرنه یکی از مهر خونده خب جمع بندی کنه


300روزه دیگه شروع نشد؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aghay_halo

کنکور فقط زمانش برابره اونم سوخت شد رفت تامام

----------


## Blue.moon

> یه جمله ای خوندم که میگفت :کنکور امتحان ساده ای است که بزرگ برگزار میشود . این دو ماه رو بخونید تمومش کنید بره . جواب استارتر به خودت مطمین باش . خودت رو باور کن و با تمام وجودت بخون . نتیجه و همه چیز رو بسپار به خدا . تو  تا لحظه اخر تلاش کن. برنده بازنده ایه که یک بار بیشتر تلاش کرده .


چه قشنگ(((؛

----------


## KINGPARSA

> حتما تا اخرش بخونید دیگه
> 
> من خدمت بودم دو سال و همین قدر از درس فاصله گرفتم ولی نمی تونم تا کنکور سال دیگه صبر کنم یا باید قبول شم یا مجبورم برم دنبال کار
> 
> زیر 10 هزار کشور هم نمیخوام چون میدونم نمیتونم .ولی بین 20-30 هزار کشور باشم دیگه نهایتا 34-35 هزار تا اونجایی که تو قلم چی دیدم و بهم گفتن میتونم برسم به ته مه های اون رشته
> رتبه رو هم کشوری میگم که اون هایی که منطقه شون فرق میکنه بدونن چه حدودایی منظورم هست 
> 
> اگه من از الان برای کنکور از صفر شروع کنم به نظرتون در این دو ماه و نیم باقی مونده میتونم چیکار کنم وبه چه رتبه ای برسم ؟ 
> 
> ...


داداشش میتونی خیلی بهتر از اینام رتبه بیاری فقط بخون و روی یه سری مساةل خاص تو بعضی درسا تمرکز کن نتیجه میگیری

----------


## Saturn8

قطعا نمیتونی)))
یا میتونی)))
پس زورتو بزن شاید شد

----------


## Radmehr_amy99

سلام

----------

